# Retailer wants large observation hive



## MrJeff

No personal experience, but I remember seeing an observation hive at the Smithsonian Natural History museum in DC. Maybe give them a call and see if they have any advice for managing something like that in a high traffic public place.


----------



## 2ndCharter

That hive at the Smithsonian has the exit tube like 20' or so up in the air.


----------



## mike haney

the ob hive will need at least an eyeball check every couple days to head off problems, preferably daily. if you dont, expect problems. a public ob hive is a BIG undertaking. good luck,mike


----------



## Carl F

One of the beekeeping mags had a story about a very large, sturdy OH in a public or school library. The thing looked like it was built like a tank. I honestly don't remember if it was ABJ or Bee Culture but those are the only two I get.

My opinion is that you should build it very solid, put it where it is pretty constantly monitored from the cash register or something, and let the public get right up to it. Short of allowing that I don't think you should bother. If they can't get close enough to actually see pollen, nectar, eggs, larvae, emerging bees, the bee dance taking place on the frames, etc. then you may as well just save the trouble and put up some pictures.

I would put the exit even with the top of the hive so that it is fairly high off the ground outside.


----------



## JordanM

I have one pine observation hive left:








I only open mine once a year to scrape excess burr comb off the glass. If your bee space is correct and you have a good queen you will hardly ever have to do any maintence on the hive.
Yes the hive could be fixed very easily within a few seconds to not spin.
Due to the large base of the hive and connection points it would be impossible to tip over.
You can PM me if you want more information.


----------



## iwombat

And Jordan's hives are nice. I'm a happy customer.


----------



## JordanM

Thanks iwombat
I forgot did i send you a oak or pine hive?


----------



## KeyBeeper

Jordan, those hives are very nice. 

Can bees live long term in such a hive? My concern would be the size limitations and the impact of light on their behavior. 

Also, if they are inside during the winter, they never go into a torpor (slow feeding, die off) and I bet they eat all their stores rather quickly.

What has been your experience with keeping bees in a OH long term?


----------



## JordanM

Yes they live just like a normal for unlimited years. The hive gets covered with a sheet when you are not viewing it so that the light does not impact them. During the winter they do cluster and start feeding slow. They never have went through all there stores yet though.
They do tend to through off small swarms during the summer if you have a good queen. The only thing you have to do long term is make sure that the glass stays clean so you can see them. Other than that it is a regular hive.


----------



## caswell

Since bees can't see red (right?) would it make the disturbance from the light less of an issue if the area had red filtered light? Of course that wouldn't look very nice. Might be kind of creepy.


----------



## indios

DraperBee has very nice observation hives for sale, make sure if you use a plastic (ABS<PVC) pipe as an exit/entrance that you put thread/string/rope so the bees can have something to grip, I made that mistake!


----------



## JordanM

You can also use sand paper on the inside of the pipe so the bees have somthing to hold on to. Mine works perfect such roughed up.


----------



## Bonterra Bees

I guess I’m a little late jumping in here. There seems to be, as near as I can tell only two, quality, commercial, indoor OBSERVATION HIVE builders with ObHs for sale. At BON TERRA BEES we sell three Models with double-wide and single-wide options. We have 5, 6, 8, and 10 frame hives with many exclusive features. We invite you to compare our Hives to the other(s); at www.bonterrabees.com 
Thanks,
Mark

Note: we have found that your entrance tube should have no vertical sections and have found using 1 ½” PVC electrical conduit works best. See our FAQ page at: www.bonterrabees.com


----------



## Remmo

We have a retail store here in Tasmania and have an observation hive. Ours is made of 10 shallow frames stacked five deep (ie. a 5 by 2 arrangement).

We find that the light does not bother them.

Our entrance is at the bottom of the hive which is about waist height outside - as there is no public access on this outside wall this is no problem.

We have a feeding tray in the top of the hive into which we can pour syrup in the winter if the hive runs out of stores. The syrup is poured through a round hole in the top of the hive which also doubles as a ventilation hole.

We've had a good run with the hive - we went for three years once without having to open her up.

The hive swarms about once a year and then we just hope that the new queen is a good one otherwise we do need to pull it apart.

Cleaning the glass is the biggest job though.

And one suggestion - get laminated safety glass put in... we had a kid thump the glass one day (before we had the safety glass)... nearly had a heart attack!


----------

